# Puppy weight gain



## Tiesthatbynde (Mar 5, 2018)

Sully just had his second vet visit and didn’t gain much weight. He’s a toy (tiny, breeder expects him to be about 5lbs, mom was 6, dad was 5, and he was the runt) at 8.5 weeks he was 2.1lbs then today at 11.5 weeks he’s 2.25/2.28 lbs. my vet says he feels good as far as body condition, not thin or anything, and she’s not worried at this point. Should I be worried?

He’s eating 4 times a day, gets treats and extra meals if he asks for them. He certainly doesn’t act hungry, unless he’s trying to steal chips. He’s past two fecal checks have been clean. He’s eating castor and Pollux pristine, salmon and chick pea for all life stages. My other dog has major food allergies so we are pretty limited on proteins since he will steal the pups food.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

As long as your puppy is eating regularly and acting normally , if your vet isn't worried, I wouldn't worry. My toy pups have plateaued at points not growing, then had a growth spurt.


----------



## Tiesthatbynde (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you Twyla! He runs like a maniac and has me in my toes. 

She just checked his weight a couple times and on two different scales to be sure since she was surprised but he did just have a growth spurt and he’s been extra hungry the past couple days asking for an extra meal


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My dogs both spurted, then plateaued, then spurted again as puppies. If all else looks good I would not worry.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree with twyla and fjm. Shae's a standard, so a bit of a different story, but her weight gain was very sporadic. She would gain a pound in a week (sometimes 2), then it would take 2-3 weeks to gain the next pound then she would gain a lb for several weeks and repeat. If Sully is alert, eating and generally thriving, I wouldn't worry too much. I weighed Shae weekly on our human scale (with and without me) and I found it very helpful to monitor her that way. That won't work in your situation with a small dog, but you could use a kitchen scale if it is too bothersome to go to the vet each week.


----------



## Tiesthatbynde (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you so much everyone! He’s definitely doing well, eating, playing, harassing the other dog and the two bunnies


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I wouldn’t worry either. Often at this age you can let them eat as much as they want and they won’t overdue it. If it’s the case, just let him eat. If he wants more, he needs it.

4 meals is good, with treats during the day and chewies, if he eats everytime, he won’t have any problems.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds perfectly fine to me too! I wouldn't worry! I found that at about 8 months old my small mini's appetite waned, and even though it did, she maintained a good weight...............then after 1 years old I had to start watching her weight cuz she was getting fat! Yeah, as long as he's eating don't worry! Just don't let him become a 'picky eater' LOL!!!!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Mine has always been a picky eater, resulting in two hypoglycemic episodes at 11 and 13 weeks (the last one was very mild as I knew the early signs). I kept her on a couple dabs of NutriCal each day until she was around 4 months; this stimulated her appetite a bit. 

I also keep dry food in her bowl round the clock and switch up the brands to keep her interested, but she's ho-hum about all of them. She generally likes to eat whatever I'm eating, whether it's sunnyside or scrambled eggs with cheese, chicken, hamburger, or lima beans. 

She weighed what yours did at the same age and now at 7 months this week, she's 4-1/2 with a sleek build and I'm guessing she'll thicken up to 5 lbs by the time she's a year old. 

I still give her a dab of NutriCal if she's unusually picky. It's a high calorie nutritional supplement, only $7 at chewy.com for much less than at the vets, under the name of Tomlyn:

https://www.chewy.com/tomlyn-nutri-cal-high-calorie-dietary/dp/57192


----------

